# WTD: Winter/Audax frame with 54cm top tube



## Joe (6 Jun 2008)

I'm after a cheap as possible road frame/frameset, that will take mudguards and a rack, to build a new commuter (the Surly Crosscheck's gonna have to go as it's just too long). Size wize it needs a 54cm top tube and a not too slack seatube. Something along the lines of a Ribble Audax frameset would do me but they are currently out of stock in my size. It will be running 8 speed Shimano road gear so needs modern spacing.
Got anything suitable in the shed?


----------



## rich p (9 Jun 2008)

No but this is cheap

http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/ProductDetail.asp?ProductID=2081&CatID=143


----------



## Joe (9 Jun 2008)

Very cheap! But they don't have my size


----------

